
Alternatives to PGP - ssklash
https://www.cryptologie.net/article/502/alternatives-to-pgp/
======
someguydave
It seems to me that combining age and minisign using the sign-encrypt-sign
method and two keys would give you signed and authenticated encryption. The
missing piece: how do you convert from blog comments to files reliably?

